# my beastdrol log



## OTG85 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys I will currently throwing beastdrol into my sust.600 mg ew,tren eth.400 mg ew.Been on the sust and tren for about 17 days now.I want to thank orbitz for the beastdrol and uncle z for always comeing threw with the the gear.I'am currently cutting weight slowly from 207 to 190ish. I'm 5'11 around 15%bf.I decided to toss my t-bol and add beastdrol(superdrol) to make for a better cutter.I will be running it at 30 mg a day at 4 week's.So far my sust and tren cycle going good just starting to kick in.Great pumps and stronger every workout.I will drop my carbs and only be takeing in around 2500 cal. a day.I will take my first dose of bd in the morning 2nd mid day and third b4 bed to keep levels stable.I am running a-dex .5 mg ed and clomid for pct.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome man. I'll be watching along. Dont forget that Sdrol loves carbs. If you start feeling lethargic up your carbs just a bit and it wont affect your cut at all. I almost did a beastdrol bridge into epi but decided to go another route. Good luck!


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

so that beastrol is just like SD in everyway and legal? i like your training and dieting , drugs to legend. good luck at the npcs.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 17, 2010)

unclem said:


> so that beastrol is just like SD in everyway and legal? i like your training and dieting , drugs to legend. good luck at the npcs.


 
yep thats what they say.Thanks uncle M


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't wait to get in the gym and kill my back and biceps 2morow hopefully the tren don't keep me up all night


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

if u cant sleep, try herbs like kava- kava or melatonin 3mg .


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 17, 2010)

Chamomile works ok too for a herb to help sleep make a cup of tea.

as for Beastdrol it is an EXACT clone of the orig SD.

I'll watch this thread close cant wait.

and yes uncle its legal for now so stock up!


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds great legend! BEAST gives me sick pumps in the gym. 

Having problems sleeping? I tried Need2Sleep and it helped me a lot. Been a while since I have taken it though.


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> Chamomile works ok too for a herb to help sleep make a cup of tea.
> 
> as for Beastdrol it is an EXACT clone of the orig SD.
> 
> ...


 
 your the master on anything supplements and " ph" just keep saying there ph and maybe the u no who wont notice.


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

hey mrbtb your right but its not a clone its the exact molecular structure as SD and i have the real SD sitting right here and i compared the 2 structures together and they are exact matches so its just a different name. yahoooooo.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 18, 2010)

thats what I meant by clone bro  lol, sorry I dont type out shit properly. so when I say clone I mean the exact same thing. I compared the two as well after legend sent me the structure as I could not see it on the website.

Im looking forward to giving this a try myself to see how it goes. But prob do mine around dec. sometime.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 18, 2010)

nice im subbed. Yes this is superdrol and both superdrol and this product are 100% legit and legal for now atleast.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 18, 2010)

running late for work will update you guys in a bit


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 18, 2010)

unclem said:


> hey mrbtb your right but its not a clone its the exact molecular structure as SD and i have the real SD sitting right here and i compared the 2 structures together and they are exact matches so its just a different name. yahoooooo.



Sweet. Should be an interesting log to follow. Count me in!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 18, 2010)

Alright guy's I stayed to long in the gym today lol was late for work but it was worth it.I took my dose of bd this morning b4 the gym and one a couple of hours ago.I also did 1 c of sust 300 and 1 c of tren eth. 200.I was like a maniac in the gym did shoulders,biceps,triceps (calves abs everyday) I use a weight were I fail at 12 rep's
barbell presses superseted with lateral raises 4 sets 12 rep's
machine front press s.s. with bent over lateral raises ^^^
upright row's s.s. with seated cable laterals 4 set's 12 reps    

barbell curls s.s. with lying tricep extensions 4 set's 12 rep's
d.b. consentration curls s.s. with tricep rope pull downs 4 set's 12-15 reps
hammer curls s.s. with reverse grip tricep pulldowns 4 set's 8-10 reps
abs
calves

took 2 scoops of jacked b4 gym was speeding my balls off.Everything going real good


----------



## unclem (Oct 18, 2010)

OrbitNutrition said:


> nice im subbed. Yes this is superdrol and both superdrol and this product are 100% legit and legal for now atleast.


 
let me get my supply first before everyone starts to talk and the fda finds out those old fucking shit for brains assholes. can you do deals on if you buy 3 bottles at a time? iam talking beastdrol as thats all iam interested in as i have the real SD from uk with the dropper and liquid form 125ml bottles. its the same exact molecular structure to the very last bdiol and methylated 17 aa yeah babby. let me no orbit ok if u give deals on 3 bottles or buy 3 get one free for IM MEMBERS only something like that k?


----------



## martialartsman (Oct 18, 2010)

Think ill look into it i havent ever thought of trying PH before.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 18, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> took 2 scoops of jacked b4 gym was speeding my balls off.Everything going real good



Gotta love the stuff. The pina colada is the effin standard!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 18, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> Think ill look into it i havent ever thought of trying PH before.


 
superdrol is stronger then most orals steroids it's def. a steroid


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 18, 2010)

11B said:


> Gotta love the stuff. The pina colada is the effin standard!


 
yea  jacked is good stuff


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

day 2 b.d. log, woke up smashed some boiled eggs and oatmeal took my first pill went to the gym did quads,hams,calves,abs.

squats 135x20,225x15,275x12,315x8 355x4
front squats 135x15,155x15,165x12
old school hack squats(reverse deadlifts) 135x12 4 sets squeezeing hard at top
ham curls 4setsx12-15 increaseing weight each set
leg press 2 sets three plates on each side to failure

abs hanging leg raises,weighted crunches
calves on leg press machine 5 sets

feeling really strong today.can't wait untill the beastdrol starts kicking in I think it takes about a week to start feeling superdrol full efect.I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

here a quick quad pic from today.I need to shave b4 I submit a upperbody pic and tan,lol hairy and pail but my results are comeing along nicely


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

I just got a expired bottle of purus lab organ shield for 90% off expires this month so I know its g2g.wooohooo probally just hyped up milk thistle but for 9 bucks can't bitch


----------



## unclem (Oct 19, 2010)

quads looking good legend!


----------



## unclem (Oct 19, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> Think ill look into it i havent ever thought of trying PH before.


 
hey martial, they got superdrol in the uk for sale, its the real one thats banned here. it comes in a white bottle with a dropper 125ml bottle bro, u should have no troulble getting it to ur house at all. i got it from ur country but customs opened it and let it passs,.


----------



## martialartsman (Oct 19, 2010)

uncleM mate shouldnt ask but where should i be looking just curious mate...lol you know me. PM me if you have any idea.
cheers bro.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> quads looking good legend!


 
thanks bro


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

Man the food craveings are terrible.I'm takeing in 2500 cals a day 320 g protein 200-250 g of carbs a day  60-80 g fat. I'm starveing should I up my healthy carb intake?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 20, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> . I'm starveing should I up my healthy carb intake?



That usually does it for me. A gainer with 1/2 to 2/3 a cup of oats blended usually does the trick. Hella thick though! Adding milk helps. Oats may slow digestion a down a tad, which can be a good thing if timed right.

Wish I had food cravings again. 6-8 a day kills me sometimes. im not b*tchin, its  worth it


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 20, 2010)

Man looking good so far. Dont forget taurine if you start getting back or calf pumps! Sdrol is legendary for that!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 20, 2010)

11B said:


> That usually does it for me. A gainer with 1/2 to 2/3 a cup of oats blended usually does the trick. Hella thick though! Adding milk helps. Oats may slow digestion a down a tad, which can be a good thing if timed right.
> 
> Wish I had food cravings again. 6-8 a day kills me sometimes. im not b*tchin, its  worth it


 
no gainers 4 me bro I'm trying to cut here to many cals and fat in that shit


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 20, 2010)

So today was a off day chest and back tomorow!!! feeling more tight each day.Keep you guys posted.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 20, 2010)

nice nice, i cant wait for it to full kick in here in a few days and for you to just fall in love


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 20, 2010)

OrbitNutrition said:


> nice nice, i cant wait for it to full kick in here in a few days and for you to just fall in love


 
I bet last time I took superdrol a few years back I remember it makeing me strong as hell


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 20, 2010)

So I'm tweaked up again tren insomnia a bitch!!I'm doing pullups on my door pullup bar I got for christmas last year.Can easily knock out set's of 12.Wish I had a weighted vest for resistance.Then it's a cocktail of ambian,melotonian,aminos, 3rd beastdrol pill 30 mg a day!!!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> no gainers 4 me bro I'm trying to cut here to many cals and fat in that shit



dah, must've missed that part  Pretty stoked to see your gains on a cut. Never ran superdrol (hence the reason I am following your log) but from what I read and hear, you should be nothing short of pleased.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 21, 2010)

so I did chest and back today feeling strong bd is def starting to kick in good along with the tren and test.

barbel bench press 135x15 205x15 235x 12 265x8  275x6  295x3
Incline bench 135x15 185x15 205x12 chest burnt at this point 135x12
Incline flys  4x12
cable cross over 3x12

Wide grip pullups  with 10 pound plate 3 sets around 30 then body weight 3x30
t-bar rows  4x10 Increaseing weight each set
one arm rows 4x8 squeezeing hard at top heavy 75,80,90,100
lat pulldown  4x12
light abs skipped calves today was totally exausted after workout seeing spots and shit but feeling great once I got home and showered.Time for work now log in later.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 21, 2010)

Beastdrol is treating you good already, good shit.


----------



## unclem (Oct 21, 2010)

hey legend if i might add u should change your chest / back day to chest with something else and back with something else. thats tough with your growth/ size, if u drop 2 big muscle groups together, ull have alot more energy in your workouts. i mean getting burnt at chest so fast, well i can do alot more reps sets and use more weight. just a suggestion i no u no wat ur doing, thats just my opinion. i think ull find ull find u can handle bigger pounds in the long haul. but its up to u. no disrespect intended.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 21, 2010)

unclem said:


> hey legend if i might add u should change your chest / back day to chest with something else and back with something else. thats tough with your growth/ size, if u drop 2 big muscle groups together, ull have alot more energy in your workouts. i mean getting burnt at chest so fast, well i can do alot more reps sets and use more weight. just a suggestion i no u no wat ur doing, thats just my opinion. i think ull find ull find u can handle bigger pounds in the long haul. but its up to u. no disrespect intended.


 
your prob right uncle just trying to get each muscle group 2x a week.I usually do chest then back 1st workout then back b4 chest next workout.I been thinking about dropping back down to each muscle group 1x a week to really hammer it into growth


----------



## needtogetaas (Oct 22, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Man looking good so far. Dont forget *taurine* if you start getting back or calf pumps! Sdrol is legendary for that!



Yes this is perfect for the pumps. 

Oral steroids=Increased Blood Volume,Increased blood pressure, Increased  Sporadic irregular "Gas exchange", and muscle cramps. 

Taurine supplementation= Better Ion Flux, Nutrient-Gated Transport  which=  momentary better blood volume regulation

Taurine supplementation= decreased Epinephrine which= decreased blood  pressure 

Taurine supplementation= Better Gas exchange

 In studies taurine keeps potassium and magnesium inside the cell while  keeping excessive sodium out. taurine aids the movement of potassium, sodium, and calcium in and  out of the cell, taurine has been used as a supplementation for  epileptics as well as for people who have uncontrollable facial twitches.

The perfect Pump pain mix would be something like 
*Taurine+potassium+calcium+magnesium+b5[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]+[/FONT]electrolytes+Vitamin-E   *This would work really well for anyone experencing painful Muscle pumps from beastdrol or other oral steroids. 


 BTW If anyone was wondering I am the creator of Beastdrol and every other product sold by the company on the label of the product. Also many other product in the industry. Feel free to contact me for advice any time 
[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]

[/FONT]


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 22, 2010)

needtogetaas said:


> Yes this is perfect for the pumps.
> 
> Oral steroids=Increased Blood Volume,Increased blood pressure, Increased Sporadic irregular "Gas exchange", and muscle cramps.
> 
> ...


 
is taurine sold otc?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 22, 2010)

yup it sure is.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 22, 2010)

so I did legs day LI alot of ham work.I had a great workout and then finished off with 30 min of cardio.Def. starting to feel the superdrol kicking in.I'm stronger each workout and pumps are amazeing and last half the day.I'm starting to notice alot of bacne but it is probally 100% related from the tren or test.I will run vit b-5 at high dose and wash my back with dawn dish soap to knock it out(it works)


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh its about to really kick in get ready for the inner legendbeast to come out lol.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 22, 2010)

No lethargy or anything bro?


----------



## llllern (Oct 23, 2010)

needtogetaas said:


> Yes this is perfect for the pumps.
> 
> Oral steroids=Increased Blood Volume,Increased blood pressure, Increased  Sporadic irregular "Gas exchange", and muscle cramps.
> 
> ...



very nice combo


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 23, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> No lethargy or anything bro?


 
nope all is good.Today I took a extra day off wanted to spend some time with my son but tomorow will continue on with my progress.I feel great I could of easily had a killer workout today but it was worth it.Iam keeping my protein high and carbs moderately low 200-300 a day depends on how I feel.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 24, 2010)

today was shoulders,biceps,triceps.
barbell presses superseted with lateral raises 4 sets 12 rep's
machine front press s.s. with bent over lateral raises ^^^
upright row's s.s. with seated cable laterals 4 set's 12 reps 

barbell curls s.s. with lying tricep extensions 4 set's 12 rep's
d.b. consentration curls s.s. with tricep rope pull downs 4 set's 12-15 reps
hammer curls s.s. with reverse grip tricep pulldowns 4 set's 8-10 reps

abs,calves

by the end of my workout I was exausted feeling strong but tired.Loveing the kick from the beastdrol(superdrol)This is def. the real deal.The only thing that sucked today last few days actually my wrist been hurting like a s.o.b. Almost feels sprained only feel it when I push it out to the side it's not swollen or anything Idk.I need to get some msm and glucosemiene.I will ice it also I'm thinking about dropping down to each muscle group only 1x a week to really focus on each muscle plus to slow down on the wear and tear


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^so legend as big as you are theres no need for u to train each bp more than 1 time a week. do u feel the beastrol? i dont no how to spell but i think u no wat i mean? on a scale of 1-10 wat do u give the beastrol? and about ur wrist next workout just wrap it real good as if its tight it wont bother you as much and take some motrin as i do. if it isnt swollen legend you should be ok. i got that in my forearm i just wrap it with knee wrapps. boy that works. just be careful u dont turn it to fast or injure it no more or the competition might be in jeopordy because u need 2 hands to train bro. i hope it gets better for you.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 24, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^so legend as big as you are theres no need for u to train each bp more than 1 time a week. do u feel the beastrol? i dont no how to spell but i think u no wat i mean? on a scale of 1-10 wat do u give the beastrol? and about ur wrist next workout just wrap it real good as if its tight it wont bother you as much and take some motrin as i do. if it isnt swollen legend you should be ok. i got that in my forearm i just wrap it with knee wrapps. boy that works. just be careful u dont turn it to fast or injure it no more or the competition might be in jeopordy because u need 2 hands to train bro. i hope it gets better for you.


 
so far I give the beastdrol a 7.0 it still has not been a full week monday will close in on a week.I need to get some wraps asap.I think its because I been doing alot of straight bar curls heavy strained the wrist.I dont think the b.d. has fullk kicked in yet.But I feel stronger each time I lift so I know it's working.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

today I pupmed my back and biceps.I wrapped my wrist with a knee wrap and ran with it no problems.The pumps are very nice loveing the way I feel.Tren is def working good I'm getting vascular to the point were ppl are noticeing in the gym.Deny,deny,deny lol.The beastdrol is also kicked in feeling strong and hungry always.Going threw protein like crazy.Musclemilk with 32 servings barley lasting me a week.My girlfriend says I'm a dickhead and have mental issues awww the gear is working great loveing life.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 25, 2010)

lmao isnt it great we know how things are working


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

OrbitNutrition said:


> lmao isnt it great we know how things are working


 
she threatening to remove all the mirrors out the house I cant stop poseing every free chance I get.My 2 year old son is starting to walk around the house hitting double bicep poses.She hates it.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice, nothing wrong with a kid posing that is awesome.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 26, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> My 2 year old son is starting to walk around the house hitting double bicep poses.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 26, 2010)

Looking good, looks like Orbit hooked you up with some quality stuff! I've seen some good reports on the beastdrol.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 26, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Looking good, looks like Orbit hooked you up with some quality stuff! I've seen some good reports on the beastdrol.


 
today I did chest and triceps I drink 3 scoops of jacked and took my bd and injected 200 mg of tren and 300 mg of sust and went to the gym with bad intentions.I got so pumped I was yelling and makeing grunting noises threw my sets that I never hears myself make b4,lol.My wrist still bothering me a bit so I kept it wrapped and didnt go higher then 225 just alot of reps and supersets.Bd is def. top shelf superdrol I tried m-drol b4 and it took like 2 weeks to kick in.It's been 1 week on bd and I'm def in beastmode.I'm so glad it has 90 pillz per bottle giveing me the chance to run it at 30mg a day.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 26, 2010)

awsome so what all is your cycle and how much have you gained bro. keep it up were all quite intrested


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 26, 2010)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> awsome so what all is your cycle and how much have you gained bro. keep it up were all quite intrested


 
Tren ethnate 400 mg ew, sust. 600 mg ew,beastdrol 30 mg ed 
not looking for weight gain really on a calorie deflict 2500 cal each day trying to get down to from 15% bf to 10-11ish around 195-200 pounds right now at 208


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 27, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> today I did chest and triceps I drink 3 scoops of jacked and took my bd and injected 200 mg of tren and 300 mg of sust and went to the gym with bad intentions.I got so pumped I was yelling and makeing grunting noises threw my sets that I never hears myself make b4,lol.My wrist still bothering me a bit so I kept it wrapped and didnt go higher then 225 just alot of reps and supersets.



Straight doin' some damage bro!



legendkiller85 said:


> It's been 1 week on bd and I'm def in beastmode.I'm so glad it has 90 pillz per bottle giveing me the chance to run it at 30mg a day.



Damn I'm jealous. Still waiting on my halo to kick in. Good updates though, keep em comming.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 27, 2010)

11B said:


> Straight doin' some damage bro!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I'm jealous. Still waiting on my halo to kick in. Good updates though, keep em comming.


 what dose you running it at?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 28, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> what dose you running it at?



75mg solid ed, split up morning noon and night. I hear it isn't until week 2 or 3 that it really kicks in so I'm not too worried. I'll be throwing up my log here in a few.


----------



## needtogetaas (Oct 28, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> is taurine sold otc?


yes many sites have it my friend. I am sure there is a sponsor around this site that has it but you can always do a google search.. 

Love to all


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 28, 2010)

So today I did legs and lower back.I started takeing 50mcg of t-3 a day alsoI had a good workout today.

squats 135x20 225x20  315x10  365x6 385x3 225x12
front squats 135x15 185x12  185x12  185x12
ham curls  4x12  superseted with
leg extensions 4x12

calves,abs

25 min. cardio 4.0mph on 15 incline on treadmill

feeling great after my cardio I was still g2g had to force myself to leave.I drink a whole endorush b4 the gym was speeding good not for the weak hearted.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 28, 2010)

needtogetaas said:


> yes many sites have it my friend. I am sure there is a sponsor around this site that has it but you can always do a google search..
> 
> Love to all


 

no back or calve pumps yet.I will pick some up if I need it.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 28, 2010)

11B said:


> 75mg solid ed, split up morning noon and night. I hear it isn't until week 2 or 3 that it really kicks in so I'm not too worried. I'll be throwing up my log here in a few.


 
yea not a fan of turnibol or h-drol  you won't see much of anything untill about week 5.I ran turnibol for 4 weeks at 60 mg a day and didn't get much out of it.Next time go with superdrol. they say like 40mg of t-bol is like 100mg of h-drol so If I was you I would get beastdrol.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok today did shoulders and biceps had a good workout.Superdrol and gear is def starting to kick in.Here a few shitty untan pics.Week 3 so far on tren ethnate,sust,and 1 1/2 weeks on beastdrol.I def. need a tan my curent weight is 5'11 205 14.5%bf lighting sucks to in pic and couldnt get my girl to take a pic so couldnt really pose holding a phone!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 29, 2010)

T-3 gives me massive migrane anybody ever experience this?


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 29, 2010)

nice log, I havn't ran beastdrol yet, but love sd. it is good stuff. I need to get a bottle of beastdrol to add to my collection of crap i got.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 29, 2010)

good stuff hit up orbitnutrition 10% discount for im members


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 30, 2010)

Today was chest and triceps threw up 315 on bench today  have not maxed out in a while and got 295 3 times a few weeks ago.The most I ever got was 305 like last year.I hope to get around 330 by the end of the cycle.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 30, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> yea not a fan of turnibol or h-drol  you won't see much of anything untill about week 5.I ran turnibol for 4 weeks at 60 mg a day and didn't get much out of it.Next time go with superdrol. they say like 40mg of t-bol is like 100mg of h-drol so If I was you I would get beastdrol.



Yeah bro so far so good with your superdrol. Chest is lookin solid. Definitely gonna hit orbit up for some BD for my first 2011 cycle.

Honestly the biggest thing I'm looking for with the halo is recomposition with slight LM gains, just in time for leave before I get to see the wifey again  I've noticed an increase in strength, but I'm not jumping to conclusions yet. It's only been 6 days.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks bro.Hope you reach your goal!I need to tan and get my girl to take a pic so I can pose and show more defnition.


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 30, 2010)

Have you ever try A-bombs Legendkiller???If your diet is on point you won't get bloated and you'll experienced strength increase like never before!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry guys been haveing comp issues.Comp in shop but everything been going real good.BD is given me crazy strength gains starting to see more defnition each day also.I will keep everyone updated only been 2 weeks 2 more to go.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 4, 2010)

Did legs today squated 405 for a double in the whole.Iam the strongest I ever been thanks to tren and beast drol.Beastdrol is better then d-bol imho.It's dryer gains and strength is sick.I am about 203 from 215 pounds from start(cutting)and stronger then when I was bigger 8 more pounds to go to I hit my goal weight hopefully at 11-12% bf


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 4, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Did legs today squated 405 for a double in the whole.Iam the strongest I ever been thanks to tren and beast drol.Beastdrol is better then d-bol imho.It's dryer gains and strength is sick.I am about 203 from 215 pounds from start(cutting)and stronger then when I was bigger 8 more pounds to go to I hit my goal weight hopefully at 11-12% bf


Nice good to hear Legend keep at it bro.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 5, 2010)

Any sides yet? Sust, Tren, or Beastdrol related?


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 7, 2010)

11B said:


> Any sides yet? Sust, Tren, or Beastdrol related?


 
iNSOMNIA,(tren) swety as hell always even when its cold.A little bacne,Nipples itchy sometimes but I just increase a-dex to 1 gram untill its gone.Nothen to bad.The postives of the cycle are way greater.


----------



## BigBoiH (Nov 7, 2010)

Things are looking good, Congrats! Youre doing great.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 7, 2010)

Had a few bumps in the road this week.I got drunk which I dont recommend unless she realy hot and let you shoot your load down her throat then go for it!!!!Other then that g2g getting strong and lean.......


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 8, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Had a few bumps in the road this week.I got drunk which I dont recommend unless she realy hot and let you shoot your load down her throat then go for it!!!!Other then that g2g getting strong and lean.......



wooo be careful bro. 

Sides don't look too bad minus the trensomnia. I mean hey, you gotta sacrifice some, to get some am I right?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 8, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> T-3 gives me massive migrane anybody ever experience this?


 
Sure did!  Insane migraines that refuse to ease nommater what pain killer you throw at it.  I can't handle any dose over 50mcg.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 8, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> Sure did!  Insane migraines that refuse to ease nommater what pain killer you throw at it. I can't handle any dose over 50mcg.


 
I wish I had some I tried to go up to 100mcg fuck that.I take Ib pro helps a little.I'm staying around 50 mcg.I was at the gym today a cop that works out there comes up to me and says I gained alot of size in the last few months.I said hard work and walked away..I swear he was watching me so hard the whole time that I got parnoid and couldnt even do abs or cardio and left..New gym real soon fucking faggot!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Nov 9, 2010)

fuck the police!!! And go Tigers!!! great gains im gunna start a bd cycle soon


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 9, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I wish I had some I tried to go up to 100mcg fuck that.I take Ib pro helps a little.I'm staying around 50 mcg.I was at the gym today a cop that works out there comes up to me and says I gained alot of size in the last few months.I said hard work and walked away..I swear he was watching me so hard the whole time that I got parnoid and couldnt even do abs or cardio and left..New gym real soon fucking faggot!!!!!!!!



That would freak me out too. I wouldn't worry though. He can't do anything just b/c he's suspicious.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 9, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I wish I had some I tried to go up to 100mcg fuck that.I take Ib pro helps a little.I'm staying around 50 mcg.I was at the gym today a cop that works out there comes up to me and says I gained alot of size in the last few months.I said hard work and walked away..I swear he was watching me so hard the whole time that I got parnoid and couldnt even do abs or cardio and left..New gym real soon fucking faggot!!!!!!!!


what a dick.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 9, 2010)

Day 23 going good staying pumped all day after the gym.Gains in strength have been sick!I easly put up 320 today.Before my cycle I could get 295 on a good day.Getting vascular weighed in at 199 this morning.I'm not looking for bulk but next bulker I will throw B.D. into my cycle def.I could easily bulk up 20 pounds  with some test and beastdrol.I compare it to d-bol without the bloat.(better then t-bol def to).


----------



## silverreaper9 (Nov 11, 2010)

so can u just take this by itself and see gains?? and what are you taking post cycle??


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 26, 2010)

Damn what happened to this log?


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry guys got a little busy.I been off beastdrol for a little over a week.I am still cruiseing on test and about to drop the tren.Havent lost anything beastdrol got me strong as fuk I will def. throw it in my next run.It reminded me of d-bol without the bloat.Im currently 196 11-12 ish bf.  thanks 4 following


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 29, 2010)

It's been good following bro. I'm definitely gonna throw some BD into my upcoming test cycle. Cheers.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 29, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Sorry guys got a little busy.I been off beastdrol for a little over a week.I am still cruiseing on test and about to drop the tren.Havent lost anything beastdrol got me strong as fuk I will def. throw it in my next run.It reminded me of d-bol without the bloat.Im currently 196 11-12 ish bf. thanks 4 following


 Heck yeah man! Beastdrol is one of the most strongest PH's out there and one of the best, IMO.

When you are ready to cut, look into Katandrol


----------



## endurance724 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice log


----------



## needtogetaas (Jan 20, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Heck yeah man! Beastdrol is one of the most strongest PH's out there and one of the best, IMO.
> 
> When you are ready to cut, look into Katandrol


PH????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Come on bro why you downing beastdrol like that  lololololol I no its just a common phrase and that is prob why you said it. However lets be sue to give beastdrol the respect and name it deserves. Right there on the top of the list of all time most powerful oral steroids ever created. Not many forums left on the net that does not have a good  handfull of people who love beastdrol and all of the more well known sites have thousands who love it. THousands would even go as far to say that it is the most power steroid ever or right next to tren ( Maybe just below it).. I would have to agree. AT least with my experence anyway


----------



## BBeast (Jun 9, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Sorry guys got a little busy.I been off beastdrol for a little over a week.I am still cruiseing on test and about to drop the tren.Havent lost anything beastdrol got me strong as fuk I will def. throw it in my next run.It reminded me of d-bol without the bloat.Im currently 196 11-12 ish bf.  thanks 4 following



Well said bud. No bloat and I get strong as an ox as well. Lifts, endurance, pumps all crazy. Love the stuff


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 9, 2011)

Since bd is gone I'm throwing super dmz into the mix next cycle might have another log this seems like so long ago.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 9, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> this seems like so long ago.




Heh, that it does. I'm actually gearing up for my next cycle since then. I liked what BD did for me, and I will definitely be running it again. I still have an extra bottle floating around here somewhere.


----------



## BBeast (Jun 17, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Since bd is gone I'm throwing super dmz into the mix next cycle might have another log this seems like so long ago.




It's still available bro... Just got stock back I believe with a big sale coming soon!


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

I am so looking forward to that sale!  I am saving up to get a bunch of Mr Supps stuff.  I'm going to get my cycles for the next 2 years, LOL!!!  I love sales (and Beastdrol)!


----------

